# Mahindra MPower 85- can't keep cool



## Farmerguytrying

Having a real tough time with this one year old tractor in hayfield. Keeps running hot and has a real hard time with a baler rated way lower than PTO of tractor. I keep it blowed out and filters clean, belts tight, no radiator leaks. Any thoughts?


----------



## pogobill

Not familiar with this tractor, or shuttleshift. 
In my experience operating equipment, the unit will over heat if you are operating in too high of a gear, labors the engine and if the engine hasn't got the rpm's to spin the fan fast enough to do it's job, it'll over heat as well. Cleaning the filters is a good place to start, but have you washed your rad out. If you are out in a dusty environment, the fins will plug up, don't blow it out with high pressure or you'll damage the fins. Wash it out with enough pressure to clean and not enough to flatten fins.
Check the rad for smokey bubbles as well.... if it's fairly new you shouldn't have a cracked head or damaged head gasket, but if you've really overheated it at some point, this could be an issue.
Let us know what you find.


----------



## dozer966

Just a thought but your thermostat might be malfunctioning ,might not be opening enough when I should. I worked in a parts store many years ago and found out that just because it's new or not to old doesn't mean it good.
I would try it without the thermostat just to see if it makes a difference or just replace it they are not very expensive but sometimes a pain to get at. If your tractor is diesels would not run it to much with out one because they do need about 180 degrees to run properly and the engine will glaze if ran to cold.


----------



## Farmerguytrying

*thanks*

appreciate the great ideas! Dealership came and ran codes and apparently it is something internal- they had to haul it to town to fix. Hope it doesn't take all summer to fix....


----------



## dozer966

Keep us updated. I'm curious


----------



## Farmerguytrying

*went ahead and traded*

Probably not all Mahindra's fault- I researched the tractor and it appears that it is a really good tractor for most. Maybe something small wrong with the tractor I got plus the dealership that sells them here just doesn't seem to have the resources to even return a phone call much less fix a tractor- anyway will probably never know what happened- I traded for a New Holland 4T100 hoping to have better luck!


----------



## barry franks

I own a 2016 MPower 85P and was having heating issues similar to what was discussed here. Nothing made sense, everything you know to try to help the engine cool was done. It being under warranty it spent a good amount of time in the dealer maintenance bay. They tried everything in the book to include flushing the radiator and ultimately changing out the water pump. While putting the tractor back together after replacing the water pump the mechanic noticed serious debris built up behind the radiator in a narrow gap that has no screen to prevent debris from entering. Most of the debris comes up from the bottom gap underneath the tractor. After he cleaned it out, it has run just fine. I now use a soft brush with wooden handle to clean out when far away from barn, when done for the day I use air.


----------

